
Is ‘Irregardless’ a Real Word? - smacktoward
http://unabridged.merriam-webster.com/blog/2019/12/is-irregardless-a-real-word/
======
innocentoldguy
Does this mean "alot," which is also not a word, should pass their criteria
for inclusion?

------
generalpass
I hope the dictionary makers continue to use an historical basis for word
definitions.

